# KVM over IP

## dE_logics

I was searching for a hardware device which simulates a keyboard, mouse and optionally the monitor (generic ones) but can be controlled from the Internet and of course should be OS independent (does not require any installation of stuff cause I'll use it with stuff like Grub, BIOS config etc...)... it should just be a generic keyboard/mouse/monitor which gets streamed over the Internet.

The monitor is optional cause I can use a video camera instead.

----------

## BradN

I think you want something like this:  http://reviews.cnet.com/networking-and-wi-fi/raritan-eric-g4-kvm/4507-3243_7-32364975.html?tag=mncolBtm;rnav

It's a pci-x card which in general can often be used in a normal pci slot, but for a 400$ card you probably want to check and make sure first if you don't have a pci-x slot.

I think this might be your cheapest option short of repurposing another computer to perform these tasks (ie, with video capture and some kind of special controller for keyboard/mouse simulation that might not exist yet).

----------

## darkphader

Possible solutions listed here:

http://www.42u.com/kvm-over-ip.htm

Some servers now have KVM over IP built-in which is nice. I'm going to be using some of these for firewalls and file servers:

http://www.supermicro.com/products/system/1U/5015/SYS-5015A-PHF.cfm?typ=E.

Very sweet, low power usage and KVM over IP is standard for less than the cost of adding such support to an existing system.

----------

## dE_logics

 *darkphader wrote:*   

> Possible solutions listed here:
> 
> http://www.42u.com/kvm-over-ip.htm
> 
> Some servers now have KVM over IP built-in which is nice. I'm going to be using some of these for firewalls and file servers:
> ...

 

Are these OS independent right out of the box right? I mean the moment I plug this in, it should start working in the target PC which will change frequently.

----------

## darkphader

 *dE_logics wrote:*   

> Are these OS independent right out of the box right? I mean the moment I plug this in, it should start working in the target PC which will change frequently.

 

Haven't personally tested any of them but that is supposed to be the general idea. One of the guys on the OpenBSD misc list liked the feature on the Superservers - if it works with OpenBSD it must be OS independent :) Would be nice to have each client get one KVM over IP that can attach to any system to allow remote work on non-bootable boxes. I think servers especially should have the built-in these days; changing/reading BIOS settings, reading pre-boot error screens, rolling back to a usable kernel, etc. would make remote service much less dangerous.

----------

## dE_logics

Thanks for the solution everyone, will talk to the dealer.

----------

## darkphader

I have received the above mentioned servers and they are sweet. Built one up with 2GB and an SSD for firewall purpose running OpenBSD. The system uses Intel's IPMI http://www.intel.com/design/servers/ipmi/ and Gentoo has several different IPMI offerings in portage. I installed ipmiutil and it works just fine. Can run the system totally via the network, BIOS setup, etc. Did a network install using PXE, no need for a flash drive, CD, etc. Quite nice.

Chris

----------

## chithanh

The KVM over IP switches mostly use the vnc protocol. Be aware that some models have very poor security, so tunnel them via ssh or a VPN.

----------

